# Starting Jumps. Spins in the future?



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just keep jumping. I felt really uncomfortable in the air at the end of last season (lots of flailing and falling), and now i am super comfy in the air on larger jumps (little to no arm waving). Just concentrate on strait airs for now, until you get those down really well before you start spinning. 

Start on small jumps and move up when you feel comfy. I find that actually poping (not ollying) at the lip helped me feel more like i'm not being launched as much for some reason.

Just jump jump and jump some more. It really is something that comes with time, there is no magic recipie to become comfortable in the air.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I was impatient with jump progress and then outpatient at E.R.:laugh: Take your time and acclimate. Think about it...you are off the frigging ground...of course it takes some time to get used to!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Being someone who is starting jumps too, I must agree with everyone. I went off a 20 foot kicker on wednesday and went for a 3 before landing pretty hard on my back. I learned my lesson and I am going to stick to the smaller stuff for now :laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Video tape yourself, it really is nice to see and show others to help pinpoint what is going right/wrong.
I'm in same boat. I thought I would be throwing 3's by this time of the year, haahahaaa not so. I'm still trying to nail straight airs consistently. 

Start small, get them solid and keep adding from their. Grabs, shifties, then slowly move to a little bigger jump and start again getting everything down solid.

Keep us posted and post a video.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

I went the path of SPAZ last time up and was hucking back 3's off a 20-footer and landing multiple times on my back and chest, and even over-rotated to a 540 and faceplant. Good times good times, especially since i'm 17 and made of rubber haha but i think if i ever want to actually land them i'll have to progress properly.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I think the only issue right now is that you may be trying to progress too fast. Get straight airs down comfortable before trying spins...:thumbsup:


Sound advice, but my experience was the opposite. i could land 180s all day before i could land a strait air. The only reason i could think of is because during a 180, im concentrating on the rotation, spotting the landing, and it generally keeps me occupied while in the air. When i was just trying to strait air over a jump i would get Air man arms and beef it because i would get unstable.

Air man arms:


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

5 feet sounds a bit small to get good air time, but it depends on how good it's built. Definitely focus on grabs and shifty's so you'll have something to do in the air before progressing on to spins.


----------



## nerickson (Jan 19, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> Sound advice, but my experience was the opposite. i could land 180s all day before i could land a strait air. The only reason i could think of is because during a 180, im concentrating on the rotation, spotting the landing, and it generally keeps me occupied while in the air. When i was just trying to strait air over a jump i would get Air man arms and beef it because i would get unstable.


I would recommend trying a simple indy (back hand on toe edge) while you're in the air. Some people find that it keeps them more stable.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

do the Hail Mary approach: aim down, hope for the best...


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Have u tried 360'ing off of the side of a jump? It'll help u progress ur 3's while building the confidence for jumps.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

From experience, I'd say that jumps are one of the most dangerous things to do snowboarding so take your time. Patience is your friend. My worst falls EVER were from jumps. 

Ragdoll double cartwheel...maybe it was triple, not sure.  
Horizontal pose faceplant landing on knuckle...my friends and I left park after seeing that.
Edge catch on pipe to faceplant cracking goggle...ski shoppie said he's never seen that in his life but got me a "warrantee replacement for free".
And just a couple of weeks ago, light separated shoulder from taking off in the wrong angle...I still can't lift my arm all the way up.


----------

